# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  bezbolno prekinuti dojenje,kako?

## monti

Dragi i drage sve,
molim pomoć.Nakon ukupnog staža u dojenju od dvije godine i tri mjeseca, tandema od 15 mjeseci,mislim da je vrijeme da ukinem dojenje.E sad kako da to napravim,a da bude što bezbolnije za svo troje.Ja i radim,tako da smo već smanjili broj podoja,noć je opaka, to se doooojooioiiiiii, :Smile:  tako da, evo,molim pomoć.
Hvala! :Heart:

----------


## monti

Pa kaj nitko??? Pliizzzz!!!

----------


## Riječanka

to je jako, jako individualno. ja sam prije mjesec i pol bezbolno prekinula nakon skoro 3 god (i bilo je najbezbolnije do sada, ukupno skoro osam godina dojilačkog staža sa njih troje, ovaj put ni kupus na ciki nije trebao). 
prvo sam ukinula noćno dojenje. već nakon toga je bilo puuuuuno lakše. nakon nekih mjesec-dva počela sam je "obrađivati" pričom o tome kako je sad velika djevojčica i tako nekako joj to prikazivati kao nešto za male bebe. pa i odavno više ne nosiš pelene itd. ni sama ne znam, ujutro smo nekako lako odvratili pažnju, na kraju je ostalo samo dojenje za uspavljivanje navečer. onda sam joj izmislila neku priču o vjeverici koja nije htjela prestati cicati i naljutila je druge životinje i tako, ful neka glupa priča, ali joj se jako svidjela. svaki put kad bi poželjela cicati ona je jadna sama sebe odvraćala, navečer bi se stisla uz mene i rekla da joj pričam priču o vjeverici koja nije htjela prestati cicati, a nakon toga bi se okrenula i zaspala (a meni suze u očima, tako mi je bilo žao kako se sama trudi). nakon nekih dva tjedna više nije ni spominjala vjevericu.
 ja još uvijek ne vjerujem da smo prestali, još uvijek ne vjerujem da više u životu neću dojiti.
za tandem stvarno ne znam, to moraju biti neke druge metode, nadam se da će ti se javiti netko s tim iskustvom.

----------


## buba klara

nama je tata bio ključna karika u odvikavanju oba puta
dojili su do blizu 2 godine
do trenutka kad smo odlučili prekinuti već su dojili samo po noći i za uspavljivanje (ključni problem  :Smile: 
jednostavno ih je on preuzeo tijekom noći i navečer a ja bi nestala iz videokruga (spavala sam u dnevnom jedno 2-3 tjedna)
sa oboje nije bilo nikakvih problema, s njim bi zaspali zagrljeni i kad bi se probudili znali su da šta od njega (ne)mogu dobit  :Smile: , malo bi ih nunao i zaspali bi nazad
ALI, kako reče, *Riječanka*, to je doista individualno (znam primjere kojima tata baš i nije uspijevao u noćnim bdijenjima)

----------


## lukab

ja sam isto postepeno... prvo noćno negdje prije drugog rođendana, pa je ostalo preko dana samo za uspavljivanje... pa na kraju samo večernje...
i jednom sam mu umjesto tog večernjeg ponudila vodu - i pristao je...
dan za danom i prestao...
dan danas pije malo vode prije spavanja  :Smile: 
to je već dijete koje te razumije - smisli priču, obradi ga, pripremi...
za manjeg ne znam - nemam to iskustvo

----------


## monti

hvala cure puno! a da, meni je problem što je tandem, i moram naći metodu da i jednog i drugoga odviknem (jer nemogu samo jednoga, drugi bi bio ljubomoran, jedino ako stariji sam odlući da neće, onda sam riješila, :Smile: !) , a da bude zadovoljavajuće za obojicu....i žao mi je što razmišljam o tome i što to moram lagano početi, jer sam mislila manjeg bar do 18. mjeseci dojiti (stariji ima 2 godine i 3 mjeseca),ali počelo mi je teško padati po noći (posebno bila sam prehlađena užasno i sva sam nikakva bila, sada mi je lakše,ali...).radimo i idemo u vrtić tako da su ti noćni podoji i glavni problem, pod navodnicima,mislim da bi ostale lakše riješili.iako što mi je bolje s prehladom i kašljem imam više snage i želje da bar još par mjeseci nastavimo. :Smile:  ali u svakom slučaju, željela bi ako tko zna kako odviknuti tandem, :Smile:

----------


## bubica27

Ja sam nakon dvije godine dojenja stavila flaster  i rekla nema..nešto smisliš što je bezbolnije..sika spava ili boli..pokažeš flaster ona bi pogledala i to prihvatila bez drečanja i prestala tražiti. Potpuno bezbolno. Ideju sam dobila ovdje na forumu.

----------


## monti

nešto tako ću morati... :Idea:

----------


## klara

I mi smo stavljali flastere, točnije kćer mi ih je lijepila na cike, neko vrijeme nam je to bio večernji ritual umjesto dojenja. 
I bila je tužna što cike više ne mogu raditi mlijeko za nju, pa sam u grudnjak znala stavljati sitnice (bombone, mlijeko u bočici i sl), rekla bih joj da joj to cike daju umjesto mlijeka. Razumjela je da sam ja to stavila u grudnjak (imala je preko tri godine) ali ju je veselilo.

----------


## Nera

Princ je sam odustao 2 mj. prije poroda Grofice, imao je 2 mj. manje od 2. 
Grofica je sama odustala s 3,5.
Kitica ima 3,5 i ne pokazuje ni najmanju želju da odustane. Dobije jednom/dan jer sam joj ukinula uspavljujući i noćni/jutarnji podoj kad sam se vratila ove jeseni na posao. Jutarnji pred vrtić dobije samo ako je suha (noćno mokrenje još nismo uspjeli riješiti, a dojenje je bilo jedan od problema, drugi je čvrst san).
Bilo je problema kad sam Kitici ukinula uspavljujući i noćni/jutarnji podoj. Plakala je i ritala se 2 tj., al sad se s tim pomirila i nastavljamo dalje.
Mazica još doji, uskoro 2 god. Stariji su svi sami odustajali, a mlađe su u tandemu i još ne smeta ni curama ni meni pa nastavljamo dalje dok sve 3 ne odustanemo. :Laughing: 

Možda ti je to rješenje, ukinuti starijoj noćne podoje.
Meni mlađa nije problem jer cicne jednom poslijepodne, uspavljujući cic i morti jutarnji.

----------


## Nera

Moj dojeći staž traje 9 god., 2 god. tandemsko, al još mi uvijek nije ni teško, ni naporno. Kad volim dojenje! :Very Happy:

----------


## cvijeta73

moj j je imao negdje 17 mjeseci, ujutro se probudio i okrenuo glavu od cice. za par sati mu opet ponudim, on opet okrene glavu. nije više htio i gotovo, tko zna što mu bi. za njega je to valjda bilo bezbolno, za mene nekako nije  :Grin: 
al on nije nikad bio cico ovisnik poput sestre mu.
a s njom je isto prošlo gotovo bezbolno, iako, koliko je tu cicu voljela, užasno me bilo strah.
imala je dvije i pol godine, ja sam dobila klavocin koji je kompatibilan s dojenjem, al sam odlučila prestati. još me i zub bolio i dosta mi je više bilo. i rekla sam joj da mama pije lijek, da je cica bubana i nema više cice.
i to je bilo to  :Shock: 
nikad više nije tražila cicu, a da je recimo plakala, nema šanse da bih ostala dosljedna.
jedini problem je bio s uspavljivanjem.
s cicom je to trajalo cijelih 5 minuta, a sad - majko moja, tjedan-dva joj je trebalo sigurno dva sata da se uspava. al nije tražila cicu. nego ponavljala "mama dagaj mama pevaj". i tako 2 sata. a ja pjevala i dragala  :Grin:

----------


## monti

Nera svaka čast na stažu!!!! :Smile: ) a neznam kako će to ići..stariji cicne jednom do dva puta po noći, ali bi mali cicao cijelo vrijeme pa se preklope i onda je kaos, :Smile: )) dnevni podoji nisu problem, jer su u vrtiću, ja na poslu ih je malo.u biti ti noćni su najzabavniji, :Smile: ))  :jutro:

----------


## monti

super je kada sami odustaju,znači da im je dosta i onda bi mi srce bilo na mjestu! :Heart:

----------


## pikula

mi smo poslušali iskušani savjet frendice,  blizu tri godine kupili smo poklon ispekli tortu i čestitali što je postala velika i više ne cica upalilo od prve

----------


## monti

cvijeta, baš lijepooooo! :Smile:

----------


## monti

Javljam se nakon skoro godinu dana i podižem temu, :Smile: 
Ugl.nastavila sam dojiti, bilo mi je nekako teško prestati i šteta, a i ja nisam bila još spremna. :Zaljubljen:  Stariji sin,  :Heart: mili, je navršio 3 godine, a mlađi će za par dana 2, :Heart:  i sada napokon mislim da je vrijeme, ja sve teže podnosim ta noćna dojenja, dnevna su se jaako prorijedila, skoro ih i nema, ostala su ova vezana za spavanje (iako u vrtiću spavaju bez cicanja, naravno).Stvarno nemam ideje kako da ih odviknem,mlađi je veeliki cicoljubac i po noći bi cijeelo vrijeme cicao, stariji ne traži po noći, već prije i poslije spavanja.Ovo poslije nekako izbjegavam.Razmišljala sam i da možda počnem piti čaj od kadulje pa da mi se smanji količina mlijeka pa da vide da nema više?! Nemam pojma, pliz help again! :Smile:

----------


## vatrica

Bio je bolestan i nisam ga smjela dojiti.Izdržali smo 5 noći bez dojenja. Ima sad 2,5 godine. Traži me da mu dam,ali moram biti uporna. žao mi je da ću prestati, ali u zadnje vrijeme se ne osjećam ugodno.Dojenjem ga samo uspavljujem.

----------


## zutaminuta

Imam sličnu situaciju. Dnevnog dojenja isto gotovo nema (ona je 20 mj), ali od 2 do 4 ujutro šalta s jedne na drugu kao da joj život ovisi. Neće vode, nije ni neka izjelica. Ne mogu se naspavati. Sad je i klinac strgao lakat pa nemirno spava, a ja sam kao zombi. Prvom djetetu sam govorila da cica spava i nekako se pomirila, sa 18 mj. Mislim da me najmlađa ništa ne razumije. Kad jaučem da mi ne frče cicu njoj je to smiješno. Ima drugačiji temperament i ne znam kak je odbit od dojenja. Svega mi je već dosta.

----------


## Munkica

Suosjecam. Krpelj ima 17 mjeseci. Noci su postale uzasne. Oko 2,3 se baci na sisu i ne pusta do jutra. Pokusavala sam joj reci da sisa spava kad krene pretjerivati, ali ne pali. Krene neutjesno tuliti. 
Dojenje mi do sada nije bilo nikakav problem, ali ovo postaje uzasno. Umornija sam sad nego kad je imala 2 mjeseca.

----------


## Beti3

Zašto si to radite? Same ste svjesne da je djeci nepotrebno u toj dobi.
Samo čvrdti grudnjak, usku majicu i odlučno kažeš: Nema! Točka. Za tri dana zaborave. Tri puta izvela, tri puta odjednom, uspješno. Samo sam morala prvo sve posložiti u svojoj glavi  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Spavamo zajedno, kad ona krene vrištati probudi ostale. Ostali vrište. Kad svi odjednom vrište želim si pucat u glavu.

----------


## Beti3

Pucaj, ali nedaj sise!
Budi upornija. Ako želiš prekinuti dojenje. 
Zaboravit će! 3 dana izdrži, ali nedaj uopće nikome, nikad više. 
Ako želiš. Neka urlaju, upali im TV, možda prestanu. 
Kakvi su susjedi?  :Wink:  Hoće li se buniti?

----------


## Tanči

> Spavamo zajedno, kad ona krene vrištati probudi ostale. Ostali vrište. Kad svi odjednom vrište želim si pucat u glavu.


Ja joj ne bih više dala i ostala bih uporna u tome,a ona će vrištati jednom, dvaput i odustati.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Pucaj, ali nedaj sise!
> Budi upornija. Ako želiš prekinuti dojenje. 
> Zaboravit će! 3 dana izdrži, ali nedaj uopće nikome, nikad više. 
> Ako želiš. Neka urlaju, upali im TV, možda prestanu. 
> Kakvi su susjedi?  Hoće li se buniti?


 :lool: 
Ne mogu. Možda da je garantirano jedna noć, ali tri četiri ili ko zna, a ona je tvrdoglav mali stvor.

----------


## Beti3

Da, tako je to kad mama nije sigurna da želi prestati  :Smile: 
Pa doji ti dok god želiš, nitko ti ne kaže da ne smiješ.
Ja ti samo kažem kako je lako prestati kad mama to čvrsto odluči.

----------


## Munkica

Ja sam se nakon tri tjedna nosanja, uspavljivanja bez sise i nespavanja opredijelila za nocno zlostavljanje sise. Ipak odspavam nesto. Ovako nije spavao nitko. Ni muz, ni ona, ni ja, ni susjedi...
Ako situacija eskalira, ostavljam ju mm, a ja selim u drugu sobu.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Evo napisat ću ti ja žuta nešto drugo kad već nema tko. Nema nikakve garancije i mozda će vrištati i puno duže od tri dana i nećeš ništa riješiti... ima jedna tema i jedan post koji sam ja prije koju godinu znala napamet, a priča o djetetu koje je mjesec dana vrištalo jer nije dobivalo cicu.

Moj prvi... dob 2 godine i 3 mjeseca, cica cijelu noć. 5 večeri ja izlazim van, tata ga uspavljuje i spava s njim cijelu noć. Kad se vratom skrivam se u drugoj sobi do jutra. On plače dugo i često. Šesti dan je sve gotovo, dobije cicu ujutro, po noći “cica spava”, ako se i probudi malo gunđa pa zaspe.

Moja druga... dob 2 godine i x mjeseci. Sto buđenja po noći. Pokušamo opet isto, vrišti ko luda, ne možemo izdržati. Pustim još malo vremena da prođe, pokušamo opet, opet ne mogu izdržati. Ona je budna do jutra. Nitko mi nije vjerovao, znala je biti budna do 5 ujutro bez da zaspe. Nego bi naizmjence cijelu noć vrištala ili neutješno plakala. 5 dana bi najduže izdržali nakon toga nitko ne bi mogao izdržati više da smo svi budni cijelu noć. Jer od toga nitko nije spavao. Jednostavno je bila jača od mene. Možda sad nešto i lažem, ali sigurno bi se dali iskopati moji stari postovi iz tog razdoblja. Znam da sam se mučila s time sigurno više mjeseci.  Na kraju je skroz prestala sama od sebe u dobi od 3 godine i 4 mjeseca. Možda jer sam taj mjesec ostala trudna s trecom. Uglavnom, ja ti vjerujem i znam da to nije uvijek baš tako lako.
Sad me čeka priča broj 3... ne želim ni razmišljati o tome.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Evo znala sam da sam nešto slagala... ovo dijete nije spavalo 90 dana  :Laughing: .
Iako mi se čini da sam mislila na jedno drugo...




> moja djeca ne da nisu razumna, nego su - uz jednu prijateljicu koja dijeli moje patnje s djecom - najgori ovisnici o dojenju, tj. o spavanju i dojenju istovremeno, koje sam ikad upoznala. sin je bio grozan, tko je dulje na forumu sjeca se mojih patnji i nespavanja i umora i ocaja. svi su mi govorili da ce drugo dijete sigurno biti bolje, sigurno ce biti razumnije, manje traziti dojenje po noci, manje... upravo suprotno, ona je gora i od njega, a to je stvarno velika stvar. plus je uporna ko mazga, ma ko deset mazgi, i kad nesto zeli, u stanju je urlati i urlati i vristati da se cijela zgrada ori, dok to ne dobije. a inace tko je ne zna, skupo bi je platio. najsladje, najmirnije, najnasmjesenije dijete na svijetu.
> 
> bilo bi lijepo da mogu potvrditi da djeca skuze kad nesto cvrsto odlucis i da samo treba biti uporan i dosljedan i pomirit ce se s tim. nazalost, skoro sva djeca  kad je imala 16 mjeseci, cvrsto sam odlucila da vise nema nocnog dojenja, koliko god plakala i trazila. tri mjeseca (90 fakin dana ) je ona plakala i urlala po noci, bila budna po 2-3 sata i trazila dojiti, ja nisam dala, nema sanse, ma ono, nije mi bilo ni u peti da joj dam, i onda nekako zaspi u suzama, i probudi se za sat-dva i ponovno pocne urlati. i tako svaku noc, bez ikakvog pomaka na bolje.
> 
> nakon tri mjeseca slusanja kako urla vratila sam joj nocno dojenje jer vise ni mm ni ja nismo mogli. bili smo preumorni i preiscrpljeni i preisfrustrirani. sad opet doji nocu. jednom. jer se u ponoc usteka i do 8 ne pusta. i opet sam umorna ko pas, bar mm spava. i opet cu joj ukinuti taj uzas, samo ne znam kako postici da ovaj put i profunkcionira. mogu ukinuti i dnevno i nocno, ali nikakva mi to garancija nije da iduca 3-4-5-x? mjeseci nece urlati ne samo po noci nego i po danu, obzirom kakva se pokazala.
> 
> i sad mrzim dojenje i pitam se sto se to desilo da od neceg tako predivnog, tako posebnog, najljepseg dijela dojenacke dobi, istovremeno razvijem tako ruzne osjecaje. katastrofa.
> 
> uglavnom, ako se budite par puta nocu i tesko vam je, sjetite se da uvijek ima i onih kojima je teze


Uglavnom žuta, odi na ovaj topic, možda ti bude lakše  :Wink: .

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70723-N...1njem-ovisniku

----------


## Argente

Tvrdoglavo dijete+mali stan+ludi susjed+zaposleni roditelji, u toj situaciji se “čvrsto držati odluke” i nije nužno znak zdravog razuma.
BTW, Munkičina nema još ni godinu i pol i svakako ne spada u kategoriju onih kojima “to više nije potrebno”, nutritivno. Ostalima ako i jest nutritivno nepotrebno očito jest potrebno iz nekog drugog razloga.
Nemam savjet, moji su obojica sami odjednom prestali s noćnim (siso)terorom s 18 mj.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Meni se čini da je najvjerojatniji razlog (nekad je cvijeta pisala o tome) to što se ne znaju ponovo uspavati bez sise. Svatko (i odrasli i djeca) se bude po noći, no cicoovisnici ne znaju nastaviti spavati bez cici.

----------


## Munkica

Slazem se. Ja sam samo htjela da pokusa zaspati bez sise i da spava u svom kreveticu (odmah do naseg kreveta), ali je to rezultiralo uzasima i nespavanjem. Odustali smo jer nije imalo nikakvog smisla na inzistiranju. Svi smo bili satrani. Sad je kompromis krevetic bez jedne stranice naslonjen na nas krevet, ali se vrlo brzo prebaci natrag u nas krevet. 

Nisam ni mislila prekinuti dojenje nego bih vrlo rado da to nocno nasisavanje prestane. Bar da se smanji. Malo. Ok mi je i budjenje po noci, ali kad me maltretira svaku noc po par sati, malo mi je dosta. Jos se poklope zubi, prehlade, mjesec u dvoristu i los horoskop... To vec traje bar 3 mjeseca, a inace nije bas neki spavac. Jos smo obje bile bolesne. I ona i ja 41 C
Idem na spavanje svaku vecer u 7 jer se ona budi svakih pola sata i trazi sisu. Ne da mi se ici gore-dolje cijelu vecer. Veceras sam bila pocascena pa je spavala skoro sat vremena prije prvog budjenja.  :Heart:  Nisam znala sto bih s poklonjenim vremenom pa sam iskapila jednu bezalkoholnu pivu. Sad me kaznjava opet  :Smile:  
Srecom, citam Knausgaarda i stotine stranica Njegove borbe. Totalno prikladno.

----------


## Argente

Offtopic, Munki, kako te puste u FET dok dojiš? To kod vas nije issue?

----------


## Munkica

To je bilo prvo sto sam pitala svog mpo doktora. Kaze da lijekovi negativno utjecu na proizvodnju mlijeka (nisam primijetila),  a dojenje (uglavnom u prvih 6 mjeseci) na implantaciju, ali da dojenje za uspavljivanje ne bi trebalo imati negativan efekt. Kaze da imaju dosta pacijentica koje jos povremeno doje i da dojenje nije utjecalo na implantaciju. 
Izmedju ostalog, fet je bio jedan od razloga zasto sam htjela smanjiti, ali se nekako sve otelo kontroli kad smo se obje razboljele. Ne sjecam se tocne brojke, ali razina prolaktina mi je bila na gornjoj granici sto je bilo ok za postupak.

----------


## Beti3

Moju djecu sam ranije prekidala dojiti, dvoje starijih oko godine dana, najmlađu malo prije godine i pol. Vjerojatno je lakše kad su mala.
No, ja sam upornija od njih. A i živim u kući bez susjeda.

----------


## Argente

A ima sto faktora. Al mislim da je najznačajniji onaj na koji se najteže može utjecati, njihov karakter tj. njihova urođena ljubav/potreba za sisanjem. Moj stariji je volio sisu (doduše ni izbliza ovako manijakalno kao u Felixinom postu :O), a mlađi je baš ravnodušan. Tako da je znalo često biti situacija gdje ja mlađeg nagovaram da doji, a stariji tužno gleda jer on više ne smije (razlika je 4 godine  :lool: )
I da se pojasnim, nisam mislila da je djetetu preko godinu dana (ako normalno jede) nutritivno potrebno noćno nasisavanje. I ja vjerujem da je glavni razlog to što ne znaju drugačije opet zaspati.

----------


## Argente

> To je bilo prvo sto sam pitala svog mpo doktora. Kaze da lijekovi negativno utjecu na proizvodnju mlijeka (nisam primijetila),  a dojenje (uglavnom u prvih 6 mjeseci) na implantaciju, ali da dojenje za uspavljivanje ne bi trebalo imati negativan efekt. Kaze da imaju dosta pacijentica koje jos povremeno doje i da dojenje nije utjecalo na implantaciju. 
> Izmedju ostalog, fet je bio jedan od razloga zasto sam htjela smanjiti, ali se nekako sve otelo kontroli kad smo se obje razboljele. Ne sjecam se tocne brojke, ali razina prolaktina mi je bila na gornjoj granici sto je bilo ok za postupak.


Hm, nasisavanje koje traje od 7 navečer do 7 ujutro nije baš samo “dojenje za uspavljivanje”...jesi mu to tako rekla ili on živi u uvjerenju da mala malo pocica za laku noć i zdravo?  :Smile:  

Kako visoke razine prolaktina utječu na implantaciju, je li kvaka u tome da nema ovulacije pa endometrij bude tanji? Ili ti uzimaš estrofem pa nije bitno?
Naši su doktori znali upozoravati da zbog dojenja dolazi do kontrakcija maternice pa je veća šansa za spontani...mada ne vjerujem da se maternica baš bogzna kako kontrahira nakon godinu i pol dojenja...kako su tebi sve to prezentirali, baš me zanima?

----------


## Munkica

Prije postupka smo taman radili na smanjivanju.  :Smile:  Nije bilo jednom (recimo cca 3 puta), ali nije bilo kao u posljednje vrijeme. Iako imam osjecaj da je njoj bitno da bradavicu drzi u ustima jer cim ju izvadim nastane panika. Cesto primijetim da ju cucla, ali ne cujem da guta. Preko dana je ionako u vrticu pa ne sisa. Zapravo, preko dana bas niti ne trazi osim ako se uzruja pa joj treba utjeha.
Stvarno nisam proucavala mehanizam djelovanja prolaktina na implantaciju pa ti ne bih znala pojasniti. M imam vec barem pola godine i poprilicno su tocne, a bez lijekova mi je endometrij bio 12 mm. Uzimala sam Progynovu (i Utrogestane) prije fet-a. Valjda ju daju po defaultu. Osim gore navedenog, nije doktor previse komentirao osim da dojenje moze utjecati na implantaciju. Vise me brine TSH koji je skocio na 3, a nitko se bas nije oko toga zabrinuo. Uglavnom, sutra idem na konzultacije pa cu ga jos pitati.
Prema nalazima krvi nije bilo prepreka za fet, ali odosmo sad u off topic... Pardon svima  :Smile:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Moju djecu sam ranije prekidala dojiti, dvoje starijih oko godine dana, najmlađu malo prije godine i pol. Vjerojatno je lakše kad su mala.
> No, ja sam upornija od njih. A i živim u kući bez susjeda.


Prema iskustvima koje sam slušala mislim da je to vrlo bitna razlika, je li dijete bliže prvom ili trećem rođendanu.

A jesi sigurna i da bi u situaciji višemjesečnog nespavanja, višetjednog noćnog urlanja i odlaska na posao dvoje odraslih drugi dan, isto bila tako dugo tako uporna?

Ne znam gdje sam pročitala da je plač djeteta uz buku aviona jedan od najvećih stresova. Pa sad ako si sigurna da bi mogla tako noćima i noćima izdržati, ajde dobro...

----------


## Beti3

Ne znam, za tri dana su prestajali pitati. Jadna djeca, znali su da ja ne popuštam kada to odlučim. Meni je bilo nezamislivo raditi a da mi mlijeko promoči. Različiti smo.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Nije mi nikad promočilo mlijeko osim onih prvih 2-3 mjeseca nakon poroda. A evo dojim više od 9 godina i radim više od 5 godina od toga.

----------


## emily

ako dijete i dalje jako želi dojiti - onda nema bezbolnog prekida.
odlučnost je bitna, ali
ako dijete ni nakon par dana (a kamoli tjedana, mjeseci) mamine odlučnosti i ne davanja cice ne prestaje urlati, protestirati, plakati pola noći i biti nesretno, skupa s ostatkom familije - ja bih se zapitala je li zaista sad pravo vrijeme za ukidanje tog noćnog podoja. malo odgoditi pa probati ponovo.

super je ako se poklope barem donekle majčin i djetetov tajming, pa prekid prođe bezbolno

----------


## zutaminuta

Tak sam danas u 6 ujutro odlučila da nakon 5 sati krvavog natezanja uskratim cicu. Avet se počela bacati i šamarat me.

----------


## Beti3

I, što si nakon njenog šamaranja  napravila?  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Zuta, sretno!

----------


## zutaminuta

> I, što si nakon njenog šamaranja  napravila?


Razbudila je ostale pa sam ih tjerala da se idu igrat na pod.

Danas sam je uspjela odbiti od tri od pet noćnih pokušaja za cicanjem. Jej.

----------


## Kaae

> Zašto si to radite? Same ste svjesne da je djeci nepotrebno u toj dobi.


Ovo je apsolutna, notorna glupost.



Djeci je dojenje potrebno i bitno dok god zele sisati. To je jedina istina o dojenju. No to ne znaci da onak koji doji ne smije prekidati dojenje, ako je njemu dosta. Treba provesti odluku i drzati se odlucenog.

Bezbolno nije, ali to je sasvim ok. Sasvim je ok da dijete place, da je ljuto, tuzno, kakvo god. Ima pravo na osjecaje i ima ih pravo izraziti. Na nama je da pronadjemo nesto sto ce ih utjesiti i sto ce zamijeniti dojenje kao utjehu.

----------


## Beti3

> Ovo je apsolutna, notorna glupost.


A ti mene apsolutno, notorno vrijeđaš već godinama, na svakoj temi o hranjenju djece. 
Nisi popila svu pamet svijeta i nije jedino tvoja riječ mjerodavna. 
Prizemlji se i bar pokušaj biti pristojna kada pišeš na ovom forumu.

----------


## Tanči

Oh,
Zar i tu ima ljubomornih?
[emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## n.grace

> Razbudila je ostale pa sam ih tjerala da se idu igrat na pod.
> 
> Danas sam je uspjela odbiti od tri od pet noćnih pokušaja za cicanjem. Jej.


podržavam te i ako ti je dosta, ne popuštaj. ne znam koliko ti je dijete staro, moje su cicale do 19,5, odnosno 24 mjeseca i meni je bilo i više nego dosta, ta njihova buđenja svakih par minuta noću, a uredno bi danju smazale tanjur variva ili glodale batke

to da je djetetu dojenje potrebno do 4., 5., 6. godine jednostavno ne vjerujem, bez obzira na svu edukaciju svijeta

----------


## n.grace

sad vidim da ima 20 mjeseci, slično kako su i moje bile stare. krivo sam gore napisala, mlađu sam odvikla s 23 mjeseca, znači prije 2. rođendana

----------


## Beti3

> Danas sam je uspjela odbiti od tri od pet noćnih pokušaja za cicanjem. Jej.


Sve dok ti želiš dojiti, doji, ali ako ona uspije dobiti dojku jednom, to joj je znak da može svaki put. Ako ne daš, ne daj. Ovo polovično je mučenje i tebe i djeteta. 
Tko je gazda?  :mama:

----------


## marta

Bullshit, opet ta glupa i preglupa dosljednost. Ako ti se danas daje cica, a ti daj. Ako ti se sutra ne daje, ne daj. Nista nije u kamenu isklesano i to sto ces joj dati  2 put od 5 puta koliko je pitala fakat ne znaci nista. Bit ce to sve ok.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Do škole će prestati  :Wink: .
To je moja deviza za sve, za ove male.

Za velike mi je: do 18.-te će prestati.
Nakon toga me nista ne zanima.  :Grin:

----------


## Konfuzija

Joj, zuta, ako ona toliko trazi, neces je se rijesiti jos... Pokusaj prvo smanjiti, ukini zajednicko spavanje ako mozes.

----------


## Lili75

Kad sam ja svoje odvikavala, jako mi je pomogao savjet Rodinh savjetnica.

Objasnila sam da mi danju nije problem nastaviti al da ne mogu vise izdrzat to nocno dojenje, pogotovo jer sam trebala pocet  radit, sasvim legitimno mi je receno da ako je meni dosta (nakon 13mj) i to me jako iscrpljuje da "samo" donesem cvrstu odluku i ne popustim u nocnom dojenju. Bas me taj razgovor osnazio i bio nekako podrzavajuci jer sam "pucala".

Tako je i bilo, muz je uskocio s nosanjem (+ malo vode), nakon par dana rjeseno.

Cvrsta odluka i dosljednost 
(slazem se s Beti3) su potrebni ako zelis ukinut dojenje u nekom normalnom roku bez razvlacenja.

Jel moze ona spavati s muzem par noci u drugoj prostoriji?

Meni je sin bio velikiiii cicoljubac, no bas zato jer sam to odmah skuzila njega sam navikavala na uspavljivanje i uz nosanje na prsima od samog pocetka. Pa ga je mogao nosati i muz.

Odviknula sam ih oboje.s 13mj od nocnog, a s 15 mj su prestali i s dnevnim dojenjem.

Zuta sretnoo!! 
Probaj zvrcnut sos, mene su jako umirili da je to sasvim ok odluka i ne.posustanem u odluci jer kao majka imam pravo reci kad su i moje granice pregazene. One su to jos nekako ljepse storile.

Umirile su me.i dale mi snagu da se uhvatim u kostac s tim.

----------


## Lili75

...ljepse srocile...

Nekako da i ja kao.mama imam svoje granice koje dijete treba uciti postivati...tako nekako ...i da ih ja slobodno mogu postavit...

I sigurna sam.da je puno.lakse odviknut dijete od cice s cca godinu dana nego kasnije....prema mom statistickom uzorku...

----------


## Lili75

Munkice,

Meni je dojenje omelo trudnocu, iako su mi rekli ginekolozi da bi bilo bolje da prestanem dojit L kad je imala 9mj (tad sam zatrudnila), ja nisam imala srca to napravit. I tako, bio je spontani u 9 tj.

Istrazivanja su danas jos uvijek li-la na tu temu, ocito ovisi i o organizmu. Razliciti smo. Ja kod sebe osjecam da je bilo do nekompatibilnosti dojenje-trudnoca, a ne do uobicajenih razloga spontanih.

Da sam htjela jos jedno trece dijete, zaista se ne bih usudila bit istodobno trudna i dojit.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nisam više ni sigurna da se radi dojenja budi. Sinoć je krenula opet oko 2:30 nemir, traženje cice, pa je šaltala, nikako se smiriti. Ne može tata s njom jer traži samo mene. Takva je. Uto sam shvatila i da je najstarija budna. To me iznerviralo do kraja. Na koncu sam uskratila cicu, nije se ona ni bunila puno na to. Stavila bih je na prsa ili da mi spava na ruci koja glumi jastuk i tako fino mislim da spava i nakon par minuta kao da je nešto upikne i krene plakat i onda opet smirim je i držim dok tako ležimo, a bez cice, i opet. Tako par puta do jutra pola sedam. Noć prije je zujao komarac, ali sinoć ga nisam čula ni vidjela da ju je negdje piknuo. Ima jedan zub napola uništen karijesom pa se pitam da je ne boli možda, ali preko dana nije cendrava. Čitala sam i o tzv. "vještičjim satima" kad se nakon ciklusa ili dva prirodno smanji razina hormona za spavanje pa se mozak razbudi obično oko dva tri, ali znam da ostalo dvoje nisu imali tih problema. Pa se sad pitam što je. Je li moguće da joj padne šećer pa je gladna? Kako god, taman kad je ona usnula u čvrsti san, a i ja uhvatila oko, eto se mali razbudio i zacendra mi pored glave "Mama, probudi se. Ja ne volim kad ti spavaš."

----------


## zutaminuta

Pred jutro me tražila cicu i uporno sam joj odguravala rukicu s druge cice da ne stišće i vrti. Sve je završilo velikim drečanjem u osam. Krenula je lupati sestru, nakupila tonu frustracije i teškom mukom se smirila.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja to nisam imala srca
Ok prvi je bezbolnije otišo jer sam mu izdajala 13 mjeseci
Cura je bila do dve i pol godine cca 
Klinac skoro tri

----------


## zutaminuta

Stvarno bih sad željela prestati dojiti, a ona dvije godine i tri mjeseca još je uprla jače tražiti svako malo. Ne znam. Da joj ne dam pojela bi mi malo živaca što je ostalo s urlikanjem. To ne mogu. Što onda ostaje.

----------


## Lili75

Ostaje na tebi da doneseš konačnu odluku i da se toga držiš. Majka takodjer ima pravo na svoje granice i poštivanje istih.

Kad ti čvrsto odlučiš da je gotovo onda će i bit u praksi uskoro gotovo.

Sretno i drž se!

----------


## Kaae

> Stvarno bih sad željela prestati dojiti, a ona dvije godine i tri mjeseca još je uprla jače tražiti svako malo. Ne znam. Da joj ne dam pojela bi mi malo živaca što je ostalo s urlikanjem. To ne mogu. Što onda ostaje.


Pogledaj tu: http://www.roda.hr/portal/dojenje/do...2-mjeseci.html

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Stvarno bih sad željela prestati dojiti, a ona dvije godine i tri mjeseca još je uprla jače tražiti svako malo. Ne znam. Da joj ne dam pojela bi mi malo živaca što je ostalo s urlikanjem. To ne mogu. Što onda ostaje.


Ja ti ne mogu pomoći savjetom kako, samo sam došla reći da ja nisam uspjela  :Wink: . Ne znam je li na ovoj temi, ili negdje drugdje, ali ima mojih postova gdje ne spavamo ni ja ni srednja valjda po 10 dana u komadu jer joj ja ne dam. Bila je još jedna forumašica, probat ću iskopati malo kasnije...

Uglavnom, nisu sva djeca ista. Najstariji, dečko, imao je dvije godine i 3-4 mjeseca. Tjedan dana sam izlazila svaku večer van, uspavljivao ga tata i po noći ga tješio tata, ja sam spavala u drugoj sobi. Plakao bi po 45 pa zaspao. Nakon tjedan dana nije više sisao. Sisao je 9 mjeseci kasnije kad je dobio sestru  :Laughing: . Kad je nju vidio, zatražio. Ja mislila, ne zna više i dala mu da proba. Kad ono... moš si misliti da ne zna... i onda smo još 2-3 mjeseca u tandemu, pa nije više tražio.

Srednja je urlala ko manijak danima i tjednima. Imala je nepune 2 godine i često se budila po noći zbog cice. Ali kod nje ništa nije palilo, ona ne bi plakala 45 minuta nego doslovce cijelu noć, do 5 ujutro ne bi spavala ni ona, ni mm, ni ja. I onda u 7 dizanje za posao i jaslice. To je bila noćna mora. Par puta bi se zaintatila da ću izdržati cijeli tjedan. Ništa se ne bi dogodilo, cijeli tjedan je urlala cijelu noć. Odustala sam od toga na kraju, prestala je sama s 2 godine i 4 mjeseca.

Najmlađa je sad 2 godine i 10 mjeseci, ima noći kad traži 1-2x, ali uglavnom ne traži po noći. Po danu se sad malo više navukla jer sam joj cijeli dan doma pa traži par puta dnevno, ali to mi ne smeta.

Nemam baš nikakve riječi utjehe, osim da je lakše kad imaju jednu godinu. Čim si ti oko 2 godine to nije više tako jednostavno. Idem probati naći taj jedan post, možda te malo utješi.

----------


## Jedan-tri

Ne znam je li moj odgovor prihvatljiv, ako nije, molim admine da ga obrišu.
S obzirom da sam imala trojke, nisam ih mogla dojiti, izdajala sam se četiri mjeseca. Dakle, djeca su hranjena na bočicu. Kada su imali nešto manje od 2,5 godine odlučila sam da je će biti dosta bočice i kupila sam im šalice. Morali smo promijeniti cijelu rutinu, pa sam im mjesec dana pričala istu priču prije spavanja o medvjedićima koji će imati 2,5 godine, kako su veliki i što sve rade prije spavanja. Kada je došao taj dan - kada su napunili 2,5 godine napravili smo show od toga, proslavu, poklončiće a kada je krenuo gorki plač radi bočice (bili su jako navezani) nježno sam ih podsjećala što medvjedići rade i tješila. Djeca su naravno znala napamet sve, nakon mjesec dana priče i kroz plač nadopunjavala. Dvoje je plakalo samo tu jednu noć, a jedan i sljedeću, ali smo se riješili. Nije bilo lako, ali sam znala da ne želim popustiti. Općenito, kada su bili manji, kod svake promjene rutine sam ih unaprijed pripremila pričom i tada je uglavnom sve prolazilo bez problema. Rutina i red s njih troje mi je bila neophodna. Žuta, mislim da bi takva priprema mogla koristiti u tvom slučaju.

----------


## Lili75

Puno je lakše odviknuti dijete od godine dana nego dvogodišnjake. To stoji bez daljnjega.
No naravno neće ni 1godišnjak samo tako mirno prihvatit nema više cice i fino spava. A ha moš mislit bez plača, nosanja, tješenja, ppomoći drugog roditelja, nespavanja noćima  i čvrste volje majke ne ide.

----------


## Tanči

> Puno je lakše odviknuti dijete od godine dana nego dvogodišnjake. To stoji bez daljnjega.
> No naravno neće ni 1godišnjak samo tako mirno prihvatit nema više cice i fino spava. A ha moš mislit bez plača, nosanja, tješenja, ppomoći drugog roditelja, nespavanja noćima  i čvrste volje majke ne ide.


Moja kći je samo okrenula glavu od cice.
Prvi put, drugi, treći, kraj. Više ju nisam stavljala na prsa.
Godinu dana je imala.
Mlijeko mi je samo nestalo. Kao da ga nikad nije ni bilo.
I sve ostalo je tako sama rješavala.
Kad je ona odlučila.
Budući da je mala od Žute dvije i pol godine stara, ja bih s njom razgovarala i objasnila joj da nema više mlijeka u cici jer je ona veeeelika i, recimo, povela ju sa sobom u dućan i kupila joj male paketiće mljekeca sa slamčicom i ponudlia joj to u zamjenu. Takve stvari uvijek pale.
Cijelo vrijeme treba s djetetom pričati, objašnjavati joj da zna zašto i kako.
I ne posustajati.
Ako nema više cice, onda nema i gotovo.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Je l gore od ovoga?  :Grin: 
Znam da je mene u najgorim danima ovaj post znao utješiti  :Wink: .




> moja djeca ne da nisu razumna, nego su - uz jednu prijateljicu koja dijeli moje patnje s djecom - najgori ovisnici o dojenju, tj. o spavanju i dojenju istovremeno, koje sam ikad upoznala. sin je bio grozan, tko je dulje na forumu sjeca se mojih patnji i nespavanja i umora i ocaja. svi su mi govorili da ce drugo dijete sigurno biti bolje, sigurno ce biti razumnije, manje traziti dojenje po noci, manje... upravo suprotno, ona je gora i od njega, a to je stvarno velika stvar. plus je uporna ko mazga, ma ko deset mazgi, i kad nesto zeli, u stanju je urlati i urlati i vristati da se cijela zgrada ori, dok to ne dobije. a inace tko je ne zna, skupo bi je platio. najsladje, najmirnije, najnasmjesenije dijete na svijetu.
> 
> bilo bi lijepo da mogu potvrditi da djeca skuze kad nesto cvrsto odlucis i da samo treba biti uporan i dosljedan i pomirit ce se s tim. nazalost, skoro sva djeca  kad je imala 16 mjeseci, cvrsto sam odlucila da vise nema nocnog dojenja, koliko god plakala i trazila. tri mjeseca (90 fakin dana ) je ona plakala i urlala po noci, bila budna po 2-3 sata i trazila dojiti, ja nisam dala, nema sanse, ma ono, nije mi bilo ni u peti da joj dam, i onda nekako zaspi u suzama, i probudi se za sat-dva i ponovno pocne urlati. i tako svaku noc, bez ikakvog pomaka na bolje.
> 
> nakon tri mjeseca slusanja kako urla vratila sam joj nocno dojenje jer vise ni mm ni ja nismo mogli. bili smo preumorni i preiscrpljeni i preisfrustrirani. sad opet doji nocu. jednom. jer se u ponoc usteka i do 8 ne pusta. i opet sam umorna ko pas, bar mm spava. i opet cu joj ukinuti taj uzas, samo ne znam kako postici da ovaj put i profunkcionira. mogu ukinuti i dnevno i nocno, ali nikakva mi to garancija nije da iduca 3-4-5-x? mjeseci nece urlati ne samo po noci nego i po danu, obzirom kakva se pokazala.
> 
> i sad mrzim dojenje i pitam se sto se to desilo da od neceg tako predivnog, tako posebnog, najljepseg dijela dojenacke dobi, istovremeno razvijem tako ruzne osjecaje. katastrofa.
> 
> uglavnom, ako se budite par puta nocu i tesko vam je, sjetite se da uvijek ima i onih kojima je teze


Cijela tema ovdje, možda nađeš nešto korisno: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70723-N...njem-ovisniku

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

p.s. Pročitala još neke svoje postove na starim temama, što sam bila glupa 2012.  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> p.s. Pročitala još neke svoje postove na starim temama, što sam bila glupa 2012.


Sad mi je nešto zločesto palo na pamet - kad bude 2028, hoćeš li isto tako misliti o sadašnjim postovima? Zapravo, vrijedi to za sve nas...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Naravno da hoću  :Wink: .
Isto to sam odmah pomislila kad sam poslala post... tj. pomislila sam, kako ću tek 2028. biti mudra  :Grin: .

----------


## Lili75

Svi smo curke moje  s godinama mudriji i iskusniji (da ne kažem stariji  :Grin: )

Tanči je ima i takve djece kao Andrea, ali takve bebe su fakat rijetke, valjda ni 1% da same prekinu s dojenjem.

----------


## zutaminuta

Bubi, da, otprilike tako, samo što nisam išla u to da budem uporna i ne posustajem. 
Jedan-tri, nisam bila od neke priče do sada, mogla bih to pokušati. Tako sam prvo dijete odbila.

----------


## Tanči

> Tanči je ima i takve djece kao Andrea, ali takve bebe su fakat rijetke, valjda ni 1% da same prekinu s dojenjem.


Ona je u svemu takva. I pelena se tako riješila. Doslovno odjednom i nikad se nije popiškila ni u krevet, ni u gaćice.
Ali ja mislim da je za odvikavanje od cicanja ključna dob djeteta. Puno je lakše s mlađim djetetom.

----------


## Argente

Ja mislim da je za odvikavanje i od cice i od pelena ključan karakter djeteta (kakva revolucionarna misao).
Kod mene su primjeri suprotni: stariji se tužno ali lako odviknuo od cice s dvije i pol, za skidanje iz pelena nije htio čuti skoro do tri, a onda se skinuo u par dana bez ekscesa.
Mlađi se dobrovoljno odviknuo od cice sa skoro dvije (htio je on i s godinu i pol ali sam ga ja nagovarala da još cica, za njegovo dobro  :lool: )
Često čujem tu tvrdnju da je "ranije lakše", ali mislim da je to nemoguće potkrijepiti dokazima, jer ako si probao ranije, nisi kasnije. Dok je bilo onih koji su probali ranije, pa nije išlo.

----------


## Munkica

Zuta, bila sam u istom sosu kao i ti. Noci su nam postale uzas. Nakacila bi se oko 2 i do jutra ne bi pustala. To je trajalo mjesecima. Ako bih ju odvajala, urlala bi iz petnih zila. Nakon nekoliko dana sam bila satrana i nisam imala snage boriti se. Par puta sam probala smanjiti preko noci, ali jednostavno nije islo. Jos sam i trudna ostala pa je uz njeno iritantno natezanje dosla i bol. 
I onda prije mjesec dana me u snu ugrizla za bradavicu toliko jako da sam mislila da ju je odgrizla. Kako sam zavikala, tako je ona od straha i manjka sise pocela plakati. Mazile smo se i objasnjavala sam da mamu jako boli. Ona je, naravno, tulila. Drugi dan je isto tulila, ali je ponavljala da mamu boli. Treci dan je samo rekla da sisa boli i nije trazila. Mjesec dana kasnije jos uvijek ponavlja da sisa boli, a ja se ne usudim prosetati bez grudnjaka da ne bi ponovo navalila.
Samo htjedoh, zapravo, reci da joj je trebalo kliknuti uz malo poticaja. Cinilo se da nece nikada stati i, osim nocnog uzasa, mi dojenje nije smetalo. Na kraju smo prestale s 22 mjeseca i na kraju sam ja bila tuznija zbog prestanka nego ona.
Uskoro me ceka nova tura dojenja  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Evo javljam da se polako uspijevamo odvikavati od dojenja. Ovo je druga ili treća noć da se uspavala bez cice. Kad preko dana baš zapne uvela sam odbrojavanje do deset nakon čega je zamolim da kaže cici bok. Nekad upali, nekad ne. Prejučer je imala gadan izljev bijesa jer se poklopilo da je bila premorena pa joj nije sjelo što tražim od nje, a vrućina ubija pa nisam popuštala i njeno otimanje je trajalo oko pola ure. Isuse. Ujutro dođe isto i onda dam kratko samo da mi ne počne šiziti jer pokušavam uhvatiti još malo sna.

----------


## Zenii

Zutaminuta jeste li uspjeli? Kako se uspava bez sise? Ja sam smanjila na jedno dnevno, od idućeg tjedna planiram ostati samo na noćnom, a onda za nekih mjesec dana prekinuti skroz. Kad se sjetim starijeg, oblije me znoj.

----------


## zutaminuta

Onak, malo. Brojim do deset i molim je da se skine. Nekad upali, a nekad se baca po podu dok se ne premori. Sve rjeđe cica. Odspavala je već nekoliko noći da nije cicala.

----------


## zutaminuta

Između brojanja kažem "Cica mora spavati. Reci laku noć cica."

----------


## bubekica

Evo i mene u klubu. Moj je totalno nepredvidljiv. Nekad zabrije na cicu da nista ne pali, a nekad ga bez pardona odbijem i ode dalje kao da nista nije bilo. Nocu mu dam, ali isti jako brzo kazem da ju pusti i da spava i to upali. 
Ima sad 2 godine i 7 mjeseci.
Veliki je cicoljubac i bas me zanima kako cemo prestati. Moram priznati da mi se vise neda, pogotovo sad kako su vrucine, racunam jos ovu jesen zimu i fajrunt.

----------


## Zenii

Moja je sad 10,5 mjeseci. Plan je da prekinemo do godine dana. Zanimljivo mi je da manje traži po noći i bolje spava od kad sam krenula smanjivati. Evo noćas sam ja nju išla buditi jer sam se prepunila mlijekom i nisam mogla spavati više. Kad sam starijem ukidala, noći su bile katastrofa, non stop uštekan

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je isto bilo lakše prestati oko godine i mjesec dana s klincem, nego s curama preko 18 mj prva i sad druga 2.5 g. Znam benefite dojenja do 2 g, ali tu ima i loših efekata na majku kad se dijete nikako ne skida. Je li bolje da dijete doji do 2 g, a majka je neispavana, nervozna, loše volje, galami i puca sa živcima, ili da se dijete skine ranije i ima smireniju majku?

----------


## bubekica

E vidis mene dojenje opusta, druge stvari me zivciraju. Samo me smeta sad kad se kelji po meni jer mi je tezak.

----------


## zutaminuta

I mene je opuštalo kad nije bilo u 2, 4 i 6 ujutro.

----------


## bubekica

Po noci ga brzo otkantam; ima razumijevanja. Ali sad mu se izdesavalo sto promjena i bas je prikacen na mene non stop tako da mi je to malo too much. A ne prihvaca nikako neka pravila tipa cica je samo u krevetu i sl. Ako se njemu cica - mora biti odmah i sad. Tj ne mogu na nesto racunati bez da riskiram sizu. Uspjesno smo maknuli cicanje na klupi po dolasku u vrtic bez drame, ali - cica u autu kad se sparkiram pred dvoriste - nema nikakve sanse da ga nagovorim da izadjemo van/udjemo u kucu/ostanemo na terasi.

----------


## Beti3

Čudno mi je ovo pročitati.
Kako misliš nagovoriti? Pa, tko je roditelj? Nema tu pregovora, jednostavno kažeš da idete i gotovo.
Kakva šiza? Može jednom probati, pa ga pogledaš ledenim pogledom i neće drugi put.
Postaviš pravila i držiš ih se. Ako želiš. Ako ne želiš, onda neka dijete odlučuje.

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je isto bilo lakše prestati oko godine i mjesec dana s klincem, nego s curama preko 18 mj prva i sad druga 2.5 g. Znam benefite dojenja do 2 g, ali tu ima i loših efekata na majku kad se dijete nikako ne skida. Je li bolje da dijete doji do 2 g, a majka je neispavana, nervozna, loše volje, galami i puca sa živcima, ili da se dijete skine ranije i ima smireniju majku?


Debeli potpis na ovaj dio teksta o ranijem prekidanju dojenja. Imam slično iskustvo, puno lakše je bilo skinuti starijeg sina u ranijoj dobi nego mlađega nakon  druge godine. I sva sreća da sam sa starijim to odvikavanje prošla na vrijeme, jer sam završila u bolnici na čuvanju trudnoće. Koji bi tek šok bio mom starijem sinu da je i to morao prolaziti na silu, ne želim ni razmišljati...

----------


## bubekica

> Čudno mi je ovo pročitati.
> Kako misliš nagovoriti? Pa, tko je roditelj? Nema tu pregovora, jednostavno kažeš da idete i gotovo.
> Kakva šiza? Može jednom probati, pa ga pogledaš ledenim pogledom i neće drugi put.
> Postaviš pravila i držiš ih se. Ako želiš. Ako ne želiš, onda neka dijete odlučuje.


Naravno, ali meni je ok dojiti u autu. Da nije, ne bih to dopustila.

----------


## Mila84

Ozivljavam temu. Cure tesko mi je. Moj decko ima punih godinu dana. Od rodjenja voli cicati, ja ga volim dojiti. U pocetku je super spavao sa dva podoja cijelu noc, sa pola godine je krenulo budjenje svaka dva sata i hoce cicu. Kad su bili zubi ili skokovi i svakih pola sata se budio. Sve u redu znala sam faze su proci ce. Vratio bi se na svaka dva sata i nekako sam podnosila. Zadnjih tri mjeseca opet se budi svakih pola sata sat i hoce cicu. Zadnja dva tjedna se budi svaku noc svakih pola sata i uz to nece zaspat kad se probudi i po dva sata hoce visit na cici. Postaje sve gore i ne znam do kud to moze ici. Cica po sat i pol pustim ga zacene od placa vristi. Moram se vratiti na posao za koji dan i ne znam vise sto cu. Pokusavala sam smanjivati podoje nocu, danju cica jos svega tri put jer jako dobro jede. Kad se probudi noskam nunam pjevam - on ima 13 kg veliki je decko i otisla mi je kicma i koljena. Ali ne pali, budi se opet nakon 20 min i hoce cicu il ne zaspi nego krene vristati. Tako sam umorna... mislim da su i susjedi. On je danju divan, cak i nije zivcan s obzirom koliko slabo spava. Nocu se pretvara u vampira, skoro pa doslovno. Razmisljam o prestanku dojenja iako sam planirala jos barem godinu dana dojiti. Uh biti ce jako tesko odviknut ga, mozda i nece pomoci kod budjenja... Moram na posao... sto da radim??

----------


## Kaae

Kako spava preko dana? Mozda previse?

Spavate li zajedno? Ako ne, to je jedna od solucija. U tom slucaju, neka sisa koliko zeli, a ti pokusaj spavati. U suprotnom, moze li netko drugi uskakati nocu, tako da mu sisanje bude teze dostizna opcija? Nekad pomaze da partner ili netko drugi uskace u slucaju budjenja.

----------


## Lili75

> Kako spava preko dana? Mozda previse?
> 
> Spavate li zajedno? Ako ne, to je jedna od solucija. U tom slucaju, neka sisa koliko zeli, a ti pokusaj spavati. U suprotnom, moze li netko drugi uskakati nocu, tako da mu sisanje bude teze dostizna opcija? Nekad pomaze da partner ili netko drugi uskace u slucaju budjenja.


Potpisujem drugi dio, a rezolutno odbijam prvi dio  :lool: 

Dakle kad mi netko kaže da se naspava, a dijete prikopčano na sisu i cica skoro cijelu noć, meni je to fakat znanstv. fantastika, pa neki od nas su laganog sna. Ja sam se budila kad bi se dijete samo okrenulo u svom krevetcu do našeg. Ne voli mse ni prisjećat.
*
Mila84*, ja sam odlučila da kad krenem raditi da više neće biti noćnog dojenja, po danu ok. i pripremila sam djecu na to postupno 2 mj prije.
Iako sam bila svjesna da to neće nužno značiti da ću se naspavati (i tako je i bilo nisam još par mjeseci spavala), barem nisam imala onaj grč pri pomisli cjelonoćnog nacicavanja i stanja budnosti (mog jel), ovako je mogao i tata uskočiti pronosati, nunati, pomaziti, uspavati...

Dok ti ne doneseš čvrstu odluku, ne može početi odvikavanje a odlično bi bilo ako ti može uskočiti tata u fazi odvikavanja da te sinčić ne miriši i da se povremeno možeš odmaknuti u drugu prostoriju.

Sa srećom što god odlučila!!!

----------


## Kaae

Pa da, zapravo sve ovisi o tome sto znaci naspavati se. Vecina koja spava s bebom i pusta ih da sisaju spava otprilike podnosljivo dovoljno. Neki stvarno dobro spavaju. A naspavala se u principu nisam uopce otkako imam djecu.  :neznam:

----------


## Mila84

> Kako spava preko dana? Mozda previse?
> 
> Spavate li zajedno? Ako ne, to je jedna od solucija. U tom slucaju, neka sisa koliko zeli, a ti pokusaj spavati. U suprotnom, moze li netko drugi uskakati nocu, tako da mu sisanje bude teze dostizna opcija? Nekad pomaze da partner ili netko drugi uskace u slucaju budjenja.


Preko dana isto dosta slabo. Tesko sam ga uspavljivala i spavao je jedva pola sata na dva puta. Ima tjedan dana uvela sam samo jednom dnevno spavanje i sad zaspe odmah, ne moram ga noskati i zaspe na dva, dva i pol sata, doduse cesto se opet budi nakon pola sata i sa cicom produzi. Navecer on isto odmah zaspi oko pola devet - devet. Bas bude umoran. 

Da, visoki smo dosta muz i ja, bebac je isto velik i u polusnu sam s njim u krevetu, onda jos gore spavam. Oko pet ujutro ga uzmem ipak sebi vise zbog blizine i mazenja, iako mu je krevetic spojen s nasim. Al isto je, budi se svakih pola sata hoce cicati.
Ne znam vise, muz radi preko dana zao mi ga buditi nocu. Zadnjih dana malenom stalno dajem cicu kad god trazi, htjela sam vidjeti hoce to pomoci... I nece. Opet se budi i hoce svako pola sata.  

Mogu li ga zubi tako dugo muciti? Mislim sigurno ga muce ali toliko dugo... Uuuzasno puno slini, slinceki ne pomazu i iritiraju ga iza cetvorke trojke stalno zvace palac. Ali valjda se po danu vec navikao pa se ne zali, samo vidim da ga iritira.

----------


## Kaae

Mogu ga muciti zubi, ponekad to traje.

Probaj mu pomaknuti vecernje spavanje unaprijed, da ide u krevet pola sata, sat prije. Mozda mu je, zapravo, kasno. No tesko je reci koja vam je obiteljska dinamika, naravno. 

Ako si odlucila da je dosta s nocnim dojenjem, svakako ce ti biti lakse ako uskace otac. Nista mu nece biti od nekoliko dana ustajanja nocu. Prezivjet ce, i muskarci to mogu.  :Grin:

----------


## Mila84

Hvala Kae. Ma nisam odustala, dodje mi da odustanem ali sto cu kad ga volim dojiti nocu. Ne znam kako to sebi objasniti. Mozda bi mi bilo i pametno, evo opet grude na cici pisala sam na drugoj temi. Bas muku mucim i sa tim kupusom svaku noc. Ali nekako me zaboli samo kad cujem pojam prestati. Valjda zato sto on tako voli cicu, sigurna sam da bi mu bio stres. Evo preko dana uspjeli doci na ujutro popodne i uvecer, kad krenem raditi isto bi ga tako dojila. Zica on stalno stalno cijeli dan, ali nije nesto tuzan kad ga danju odbijem. Evo kad mi se dogodi mastitis stalno ga stavljam na cicu i on je cijeli dan pre presretan, stalno u soku od srece kad mu bezveze u danu ponudim cicu. Ma bit ce to ok valjda, samo da smo zdravi.

----------


## Kaae

Bit ce ok kako god da okrenes. Pusti ga onda da sisa, kad i tebi zapravo cini zadovoljstvo. Tesko ces ga odviknuti od neceg sto voli kad i ti zapravo volis i uzivas u tome. A svima nam i stvari (i osobe) koje volimo ponekad idu i na zivce.  :lool:

----------


## Mila84

U pravu si. Ma jedino ta budjenja svakih pola sata. Do tri budjenja bi mi bila idealna pa makar i uz posao. Ali kuzim da mu pase i da mu ocito pomaze zbog zubica. Valjda ce i ti mastitisi napokon proci, danas mi opet krenula rasti temperatura ali predvecer je pala pa je valjda sve ok. Kae ti si kao melem kad god me nesto vezano uz dojenje muci. Hvala ti.

----------


## Kaae

Proci ce sigurno, ali svakako je grozno dok traje!

----------


## Mila84

Cure evo mene opet. Oživljavam temu. Zadnji put sam pisala kad je maleni imao godinu dana i nacicavao ko lud. Ali nisam ga odvikla od dojenja, poslušala sam savjet kae ako se ne varam i prebacila ga sebi u krevet. Od onda spava sa mnom cijelu noć pa mi je postalo lakše. sada ima dvije godine i još cica. 
Ja radim već nekih 10 mjeseci, on se sada svaku noć budi barem 3 puta i viče SISAAA SISAAAA i dojim ga. On još uvijek obožava sisu, više od ičega. A i ja ga volim dojiti jer ga tako veseli i opušta tako da, iako mi je teško zbog umora, nisam pomišljala na odvikavanje. Do prije nekoliko dana. Danju traži možda dva tri puta, ali buđenje noću... Zadnjih dana mi se skupilo, ne funkcioniram na poslu, zaboravljam stalno, čak sam se izgubila u zgradi prije neki dan. Shvatila sam da sam kronično neispavana i da neće biti dobro. 
On se noću probudi i traži sisu, ne odustaje dok je ne dobije, ako ne dam krene baš plakati i tugovati i na kraju mu opet dam. Mislim da bi mu jako teško palo da ga sada odvikavam. Ne želim da plače zbog sise i da ga odbijam, a što da onda radim? Da li je nekome od vas cicoljubac sam prestao tražiti? Evo neka mi netko kaže da oko 3 godine prestanu sami tražiti i ja ću se strpiti, samo da je to njemu što bezbolnije i da znam da će proći samo. 
One fore sa flasterima, paprom... ni ne pomišljam na to. Ne želim ga varati. I ne vidim ništa lošeg u tome što on tako uživa u cici...samo što mi se tako spavaaaa.
Pomišljala sam na to da se prebacim na drugi krevet a da tata s njim spava, ali on ima već dvije godine i nije blesav. Falit će mu i moja blizina a i znat će da sam tu pa će me zvati. Samo ću napraviti dramu.
Molim vas eto čisto za vaša iskustva, kada su na kraju vaši cicoljupci prestali? Znam da mi je neki suvisli savjet teško dati na ovaj moj post...

----------


## Jadranka

Ja svog dvogodišnjaka već pola godine (ili tu negdje) ne dojim po noći. Po danu da. Mislim da je ključno za prestanak dojenja po noći, da ga navečer ne uspavaš dojenjem, nego da sam zaspe - onda se ni ne budi za dojenje. Bar je tako bilo kod moje trojice.  :Smile:

----------


## llella

I kod mojih cetiri, umjesto dojenja bi za uspavljivanje ili pjevala ili ih mazila i onda tako i po noci kad bi se probudile..ali bilo je i placa nekih tjedan dana, zapravo vise cendranja..imale su oko dvije godine kad sam maknula nocno, tada bi malo pojacale dnevno na neko vrijeme...ali moras bas odluciti i biti sigurna da prestajes s nocnim

----------


## Mila84

Eto super savjeti. Iako on uglavnom pocica pa se makne s cice i sam zaspi. Tako i nocu SISA SISAAA i pocica dok mu ide mlijeko, nakon tog se okrene i ide spavat. On rijetko kad bas zaspi na cici. Cure hvala vam.

----------

